# Gold Mac Growth Rate?



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Just a quick question. Does a gold mac have a growth rate close to a rhom? Just curious, and I didn't see any threads on it.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Blue Flame said:


> Just a quick question. Does a gold mac have a growth rate close to a rhom? Just curious, and I didn't see any threads on it.


Hi Blue,
Well, I think they are very similar except for the fact that rhoms can get up to 24" (fully grown) and think Macs top out at 12 inches (if even that)...I will say this much...the gold Mac that I had in my 29 gallon setup got up to 6 inches in roughly 14 months or so...I bought him at quater size...he probably would have gotten bigger if I didn't sell him...I was shooting for the 10" mark.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Da said:


> Just a quick question. Does a gold mac have a growth rate close to a rhom? Just curious, and I didn't see any threads on it.


Hi Blue,
Well, I think they are very similar except for the fact that rhoms can get up to 24" (fully grown) and think Macs top out at 12 inches (if even that)...I will say this much...the gold Mac that I had in my 29 gallon setup got up to 6 inches in roughly 14 months or so...I bought him at quater size...he probably would have gotten bigger if I didn't sell him...I was shooting for the 10" mark.
[/quote]
Thanks,
I was just curious, because my GM is like 5" or so after less than a year, and it seems to be growing at rate close to my rhoms.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It has a lot to do with tank size also. My Mac is about 61/2" in a 29g. I'm sure the bigger the tank, the larger the fish will grow.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

^ It depends on the water conditions also.. Which I can see from all of Blues tanks that they are very well taken care of.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

lo4life said:


> ^ It depends on the water conditions also.. Which I can see from all of Blues tanks that they are very well taken care of.


X2!...Water Quality and Filtratrion are much more important than tank size...However, the bigger the tank the more likelyhood the piranha reaches its full potential.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

My little guy went from .5" to 5" in a 29. Now, it's sharing half of a 135 with my gold diamond rhom.

Thanks for the comps guys.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Good to hear you still have him. He's prolly growing so fast because of eating around 10 of his brothers/sisters. LOL


----------

